# Tom Daniel Honest Engine (saved)



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

I got this Tom Daniel Honest Engine as a box of broken parts and really bad hand painted parts at that. most of it appeared to be brush painted with fingernail polish and there were some parts missing. I had to buy another basket case Honest Engine off of eBay to get all the little chrome parts I needed. I stripped the fingernail polish off, buffed it smooth and clear coated the bare plastic. I think it turned out pretty good


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice restoration on that one


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks, the restorations are usually harder than just building from the box, but they are way cheaper on some of these harder to find models. I got this one for $8.50 with free shipping off of eBay


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Pretty cool! Looks like something you might see on "The Wacky Racers", old Saturday morning Hanna-Barbara cartoon. Nice save, you're good at salvaging these old kits.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

:thumbsup:
Awesome Job!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I never saw that one before. I once thought about putting wheels on a steam train though.

Imagine that coming down the street.


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks, and yes terryr, they are kinda hard to find even if you're searching for one. I always thought it was pretty cool


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is pretty cool :thumbsup: and you are doing a great job of restoring these old kits :thumbsup: But I have to admit this is one of the Tom Daniel's kits I've never seen before. And I thought I had seen them all.


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> This is pretty cool :thumbsup: and you are doing a great job of restoring these old kits :thumbsup: But I have to admit this is one of the Tom Daniel's kits I've never seen before. And I thought I had seen them all.



Yeah, they are kinda rare, you don't see them too often. There was just one on ebay for sale last week and it was all there.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good. the red shines!


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Jafo said:


> looks good. the red shines!


thanks, that's just the clear coated red plastic its molded in. I like it that way


----------

